# Masterbuilt XL...how to smoke sausage in it? Low temp needed.



## jbomx363 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm wanting to do some smoked venison sausage as I've never smoked it before, only stuffed, froze it, then cooked on the grill.

What is the trick to get the low temp in a masterbuilt xl?

Need to go from about 125-165* according to the recipe I want to try.

I'm assuming I could put charcoal in the pan and just try to regulate temp that way. I'd like something much easier to do though!

Thanks.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

When I need the low heat for cheese....I use my Tube smoke Generator.  I have not done sausages yet...but figure that you will need some actual heat for that.  Can you turn your "knob" (my smoke Vault has one)...to the lowest setting with out the heat turning off?

Kat


----------



## jbomx363 (Oct 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> When I need the low heat for cheese....I use my Tube smoke Generator.  I have not done sausages yet...but figure that you will need some actual heat for that.  Can you turn your "knob" (my smoke Vault has one)...to the lowest setting with out the heat turning off?
> 
> Kat


I haven't even tried to see what the lowest temp I could get yet. Was hoping someone else has already done "something" for sausages and had an  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   on how to do it.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 16, 2013)

On my GOSM I installed a needle valve and also replaced the burner with a smaller one. Before I had a hard time getting it to stay below 250* and now on a cool day I can maintain about 140*. I found it was really too small for sausage so I built a smokehouse but it still works for very small batches.


----------



## jbomx363 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Looks like I need a dedicated smoker just for sausages. Bummer.


----------



## backyardboss (Oct 19, 2013)

Not sure this will help a whole lot, but on a cool afternoon/evening I've been able to get my XL to putter along at around 185 or so.

I don't trust the thermometer all that much either so it MAY have been even lower than that. I've had smoke times go a lot longer than even within a sensible margin so I think the built in therm could be off by as much as 25-40 degrees, reading too low.

I have done several racks of different sausages, though on venison. Pork, Brats, Beef. All came out really pretty great and with a beautiful color and bite. Around 220-240 by the door thermometer and for around 1 1./2 to 2 hours.

Quick tip. if you want to avoid the inevitable "shrinkage" when they come off the grill/smoker quickly get them in an ice bath to stop the cooking. They will stay plumped up and juicy, and will reheat near perfectly.

good luck!


----------

